# Sticky  Please read before posting



## Ghostess

*Please read before posting questions about props here*

Show off those props!

Post your *completed* props here. This part of the forum is *NOT* for discussion of techniques or for questions. 
Posting compliments here is perfectly acceptable, however threads that turn into lengthy discussion on how the prop was made will be split and/or moved.

Thanks everyone, now let's see those creations!


----------



## RoxyBlue

*A Posting Request or Two*

Please try to include at least one photo of your finished prop in the first post of your thread in Showroom. Videos showing the build, motion, or different views of the prop are certainly welcome here. However, since more than one person has mentioned being blocked from certain sites (YouTube being a good example for those who browse the site from a work computer), adding a photo will be a great help and keep people happy until they have a chance to view the thread at home.

You might also want to be sure your thread title says what the prop is so that people can find it in searches later. Threads eventually get buried and a title such as "Look What I Did!" is not going to help folks find that marvelous groundbreaker or fantastic corpsed skelly months after posting


----------



## Hauntiholik

If you have an update to a prop that you've posted about here in the showroom, please update the existing thread rather than creating a new thread. 

It will make it easier for people to see the evolution of your prop.


----------

